# Cessione Milan: nuovi documenti falsi da Yonghong



## admin (23 Settembre 2016)

Nuove ombre sull'acquisizione del Milan da parte del consorzio cinese. Dopo Bloomberg, questa volta è il quotidiano cinese Caixin (il più importante di tutta la Cina) a tuonare con una notizia in esclusiva e con nuovi documenti falsi presentati da YongHong Li. Questa volta alla Dongguan Bank. E' già il secondo caso di documenti falsi dopo quello riportato nei giorni precedenti. 

Trovate l'articolo completo QUI -) companies.caixin.com/2016-09-23/100991283.html


Altre notizie di giornata




QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/locateli-conquista-il-milan-pronto-il-rinnovo-vt40494.html#post1065505




QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/gli-inves...ati-berlusconi-prima-del-closing-vt40483.html


QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/bandiera-...onto-fassone-maldini-vt40484.html#post1065391


QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/bertolacc...-i-tempi-di-recupero-vt40485.html#post1065392


QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/fiorentin...-45-tv-e-streaming-vt40424-5.html#post1065364




QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/de-scigli...upero-anche-bacca-ok-vt40486.html#post1065393


QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/calabria-...i-il-titolare-destra-vt40482.html#post1065359


QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/psg-7-obiettivi-per-gennaio-2017-ce-anche-bacca-vt40481.html#post1065357


QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-su-obi-mikel-puo-arrivare-gennaio-2017-a-vt40478.html


QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/pasalic-non-trova-spazio-via-gennaio-vt40474.html


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2016)

Mah.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Settembre 2016)

Che dite, ce la facciamo a far saltare tutto?


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nuove ombre sull'acquisizione del Milan da parte del consorzio cinese. Dopo Bloomberg, questa volta è il quotidiano cinese Caixin (il più importante di tutta la Cina) a tuonare con una notizia in esclusiva e con nuovi documenti falsi presentati da YongHong Li. Questa volta alla Dongguan Bank. E' già il secondo caso di documenti falsi dopo quello riportato da nei giorni precedenti.
> 
> Trovate l'articolo completo QUI -) companies.caixin.com/2016-09-23/100991283.html



Non capisco , tutto questo non ha assolutamente nessun senso . 

O non hanno fatto le due diligence ( e ovviamente le hanno fatte ) o tutto questo articolo/discorso è privo di fondamento .

Non può stare in mezzo , non può essere vero a metà perchè se cosi fosse sarebbe tutta una grossa bolla ma ovviamente data la movimentazione dei soldi e dati tutti i controlli già fatti non è possibile .

Quindi razionalmente considero questi articoli , spazzatura .


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2016)

Berlusconi, Galliani, gente sconosciuta in Cina, prestanome, documenti falsi.

Non per essere pessimisti, però uno due domande se le pone.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Berlusconi, Galliani, gente sconosciuta in Cina, prestanome, documenti falsi.
> 
> Non per essere pessimisti, però uno due domande se le pone.



io continuo a non credere a nulla , vuoi che 2 società ( advisor e banche in primis ) tra le più quotate al mondo prendano una fregatura cosi ? Vuoi che chi si è occupato delle due diligence si sia " dimenticato " di verificare queste cose ? 

E i soldi ? i 100 milioni di chi sarebbero ?


----------



## hiei87 (23 Settembre 2016)

Mai una cosa che vada come deve andare senza misteri e colpi di scena.
Mi stupirebbe ormai se il closing saltasse, ma in ogni caso si parte col piede sbagliato...


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Settembre 2016)

Pura e semplice macchina del fango.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (23 Settembre 2016)

Bah... che circo...


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Pura e semplice macchina del fango.



Pure dagli Usa e dalla Cina? 

E quanto è potente sta macchina del fango?


----------



## BraveHeart (23 Settembre 2016)

[MENTION=2828]BraveHeart[/MENTION] rispetta le idee altrui e leggi il regolamento.


----------



## Butcher (23 Settembre 2016)

Possiamo solo aspettare e vedere.


----------



## naliM77 (23 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nuove ombre sull'acquisizione del Milan da parte del consorzio cinese. Dopo Bloomberg, questa volta è il quotidiano cinese Caixin (il più importante di tutta la Cina) a tuonare con una notizia in esclusiva e con nuovi documenti falsi presentati da YongHong Li. Questa volta alla Dongguan Bank. E' già il secondo caso di documenti falsi dopo quello riportato nei giorni precedenti.
> 
> Trovate l'articolo completo QUI -) companies.caixin.com/2016-09-23/100991283.html
> 
> ...



Domanda facile facile: questo documento è relativo alla trattativa in essere dal 5 agosto in poi, oppure è precedente ad una vita precedente?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Settembre 2016)

Finchè erano Peppe Di Stefano o Pellegatti potevo anche farmi una risata, ma se i dubbi arrivano da Bloomberg e un importante giornale cinese, quantomeno un piccolo dubbio bisogna farselo venire.

Credo ancora che il closing ci sarà, ci mancherebbe, ma bollare ogni singola notizia internazionale come bufala diventa poi stucchevole.


----------



## Theochedeo (23 Settembre 2016)

Mai una gioia. La cosa più fastidiosa sarebbe dare ragione al Tarzanelli.


----------



## Sherlocked (23 Settembre 2016)

Cioè e secondo voi alcune tra le società di advisor più famose al mondo si fanno fregare da gente che presenta falsi documenti ? Oltretutto la stessa gente che ha già versato 100 mln, per cosa ? Al closing deve versarne un altra fetta abbondante se ben ricordo. Per me sono tutte invenzioni dei giornalai.


----------



## de sica (23 Settembre 2016)

Io francamente ho dubbi su tutti questi articoli.. continuo ad essere fiducioso perché i 100 milioni sono cosa fatta, e non possono fregate antitrust e guardia di finanza. Non esiste


----------



## naliM77 (23 Settembre 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Finchè erano Peppe Di Stefano o Pellegatti potevo anche farmi una risata, ma se i dubbi arrivano da Bloomberg e un importante giornale cinese, quantomeno un piccolo dubbio bisogna farselo venire.
> 
> Credo ancora che il closing ci sarà, ci mancherebbe, ma bollare ogni singola notizia internazionale come bufala diventa poi stucchevole.



Io non qualifico nulla come "bufala", tant'è che anche Fininvest non ha detto che la notizia di Bloomberg era una bufala, ha semplicemente detto che "non confermava".

Il discorso è semplice, il 5 agosto c'è stata la firma del preliminare e entro novembre ci sarà il closing (anche se continuo a ritenere più verosimile la data di dicembre), probabilmente, ragazzi, questi documenti sono precedenti alla firma del preliminare, sono documenti arcinoti alle parti, della cui poca autenticità tutti sapevano, ma alla fine hanno pensato comunque di andare avanti con la trattativa rassicurati da garanzie pubbliche e "statali".

Poi non ho capito, questo documento falso si riferisce ai documenti presentati per la trattativa, oppure è semplicemente un documento "falso" presentato da Yonghong Li, che so, 10 anni fa per chiedere un mutuo personale...


----------



## robs91 (23 Settembre 2016)

Se le notizie fossero confermate,passiamo nelle mani di uno che si diletta a produrre documenti falsi, ma va tutto bene e guai a porsi delle domande, altrimenti sei il solito pessimista o peggio un troll.Quindi chissenefrega dell'identità dei componenti della cordata e chissenefrega se lo sconosciuto Yonghong Li non sia proprio un personaggio rassenerante(per usare un eufemismo),a noi tifosi non devono interessare queste cose.


----------



## goleador 70 (23 Settembre 2016)

Si riparte 

E io godo bello tranquillo


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2016)

Speriamo arrivi presto novembre in modo da vedere cosa accade.

Dopo che ne abbiamo subite di tutti i colori per 10 anni, ci tocca anche questo.


----------



## sballotello (23 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nuove ombre sull'acquisizione del Milan da parte del consorzio cinese. Dopo Bloomberg, questa volta è il quotidiano cinese Caixin (il più importante di tutta la Cina) a tuonare con una notizia in esclusiva e con nuovi documenti falsi presentati da YongHong Li. Questa volta alla Dongguan Bank. E' già il secondo caso di documenti falsi dopo quello riportato nei giorni precedenti.
> 
> Trovate l'articolo completo QUI -) companies.caixin.com/2016-09-23/100991283.html
> 
> ...



Se si espone in questo modo il quotidiano piu importante della Cina, considerando il contesto non proprio democratico..c'è da farsene 20 di domande, non due


----------



## Hellscream (23 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Berlusconi, Galliani, gente sconosciuta in Cina, prestanome, documenti falsi.
> 
> Non per essere pessimisti, però uno due domande se le pone.



Ma la cosa più assurda di tutte e che la loro risposta è "Non confermiamo". Ma cosa vuol dire? Ti stanno smelmando da mezzo mondo e tu rispondi con "Non confermiamo"?


----------



## VonVittel (23 Settembre 2016)

Questo non mi piace. Non fa parte della macchina del fango. Caixin (e su questo conferma Campopiano) è giornale di partito, legato al governo cinese. 
Sempre più ombre su questa storia. 
Mai una volta che vada tutto liscio e che sia tutto chiaro. Mai. 

Voglio chiarezza. Perché ora come ora chiunque può tranquillamente pensare male senza essere in malafede. 
Maledetti.


----------



## danjr (23 Settembre 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Se le notizie fossero confermate,passiamo nelle mani di uno che si diletta a produrre documenti falsi, ma va tutto bene e guai a porsi delle domande, altrimenti sei il solito pessimista o peggio un troll.Quindi chissenefrega dell'identità dei componenti della cordata e chissenefrega se lo sconosciuto Yonghong Li non sia proprio un personaggio rassenerante(per usare un eufemismo),a noi tifosi non devono interessare queste cose.


Nel caso tu avessi ragione, chi ci ha venduti? Il problema sta sempre a monte


----------



## koti (23 Settembre 2016)

Il closing a questo punto penso avverrà di sicuro, il problema è capire l'affidabilità di questi nuovi proprietari...


----------



## danjr (23 Settembre 2016)

Finché le notizie arrivavano dall'Italia o anche da Bloomberg, me ne fregavo... Dalla Cina è diverso: qualche domanda è bene cominciare a farsela. Speriamo...


----------



## MrPeppez (23 Settembre 2016)

Non ho parole. Incredibile. Se lo riportano anche in Cina allora è vero.

Sono veramente deluso e schifato.

Galliani, Berlusconi, Galatioto, Gancikoff, prestanome, investitori sconosciuti, Stato cinese si e poi no....mah...


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (23 Settembre 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Se le notizie fossero confermate,passiamo nelle mani di uno che si diletta a produrre documenti falsi, ma va tutto bene e guai a porsi delle domande, altrimenti sei il solito pessimista o peggio un troll.Quindi chissenefrega dell'identità dei componenti della cordata e chissenefrega se lo sconosciuto Yonghong Li non sia proprio un personaggio rassenerante(per usare un eufemismo),*a noi tifosi non devono interessare queste cose.*



Esatto...dobbiamo solo partecipare al sondaggio se sia meglio prendere a gennaio James Rodriguez o Pastore 
Il resto è tutto sotto controllo...


----------



## VonVittel (23 Settembre 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ma la cosa più assurda di tutte e che la loro risposta è "Non confermiamo". Ma cosa vuol dire? Ti stanno smelmando da mezzo mondo e tu rispondi con "Non confermiamo"?



Esatto. 
C'è qualcosa di marcio qua in mezzo. 
E stavolta non c'entra Galliani.

Tutto ciò è palese. E temo pure che la storia del governo cinese coinvolto direttamente sia un'altra bufala.


----------



## Hellscream (23 Settembre 2016)

Comunque ragazzi, pochi cavoli, tutto questo succede perchè ci deve essere questo mistero ASSURDO sui nomi. Tutto questo mistero sui nomi ormai non si capisce più, non dico che li debbano dire tutti, ma almeno uno, due.. gente che almeno può provare la solidità della cosa, invece no, mistero più totale. Ovvio che poi i dubbi vengano, come è giusto che sia attenzione, perchè passiamo di mano si, ok, ma a chi? Boh! Cosa ci vuole dico io, ad un investitore, uno solo, a venire fuori e a provare a tutti che la cosa è genuina? Che i giornali e altra gente poi si ponga due domande è assolutamente lecito e naturale che accada.


----------



## naliM77 (23 Settembre 2016)

Io ho provato a tradurre l'articolo con google.

Mi sembra di capire (il mio inglese non è perfetto e comunque non ne esce una traduzione perfetta), che comunque ci si riferisce alla prima trattativa ed al primo "gruppo" di persone, i documenti presentano data di aprile.

Da allora sono successe altre cose....


----------



## Hellscream (23 Settembre 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> C'è qualcosa di marcio qua in mezzo.
> E stavolta non c'entra Galliani.
> 
> Tutto ciò è palese. E temo pure che la storia del governo cinese coinvolto direttamente sia un'altra bufala.



Ma più che altro perchè se ti arriva un'accusa del genere, e tu rispondi con "non confermiamo" non è che io penso che ok, è tutta una bufala, se tu mi rispondi così io penso che allora la cosa sia vera.


----------



## VonVittel (23 Settembre 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ma più che altro perchè se ti arriva un'accusa del genere, e tu rispondi con "non confermiamo" non è che io penso che ok, è tutta una bufala, se tu mi rispondi così io penso che allora la cosa sia vera.



Esatto. Sono assolutamente d'accordo.


----------



## Casnop (23 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nuove ombre sull'acquisizione del Milan da parte del consorzio cinese. Dopo Bloomberg, questa volta è il quotidiano cinese Caixin (il più importante di tutta la Cina) a tuonare con una notizia in esclusiva e con nuovi documenti falsi presentati da YongHong Li. Questa volta alla Dongguan Bank. E' già il secondo caso di documenti falsi dopo quello riportato nei giorni precedenti.
> 
> Trovate l'articolo completo QUI -) companies.caixin.com/2016-09-23/100991283.html


Sono stati firmati impegni vincolanti le parti al contratto definitivo. Se il consorzio cinese sarà in grado di bonificare, entro una data già concordata, la cifra di 420 milioni di euro quale saldo del prezzo pattuito, i fatti diranno che colui il quale esibiva documenti contabili attestanti false disponibilità finanziarie, almeno a sentire queste notizie, avrà trasferito a Fininvest 520 milioni di euro in cambio della totalità delle quote Fininvest nel Milan. Con diversi fatti, il contratto sarà inadempiuto, Fininvest tratterrà senz'altro l'acconto ricevuto, rimarrà proprietario di tutte le quote nel Milan, ed avrà anzi titolo al risarcimento del danno derivante nell'aver confidato nella positiva conclusione del contratto, magari anche sull'apparenza offerta da questi estratti conto fantasma. Non c'è altra possibilità, e sarà determinata esclusivamente dai fatti prodotti dal consorzio, non dai fantasmi che esso avrebbe esibito nel racconto della stampa.


----------



## kolao95 (23 Settembre 2016)

CCTV a caratteri cubitali: "Robin Li compra il Milan"

Rilassatevi!


----------



## MarcoMilanista (23 Settembre 2016)

Non c'è niente da fare, certe persone (non intendo qui nel forum) non si fermano nemmeno davanti alle prove che la trattativa non è fasulla e non c'è nulla di cui preoccuparsi.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Settembre 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Pura e semplice macchina del fango.



È così. Per me è palese che qualcuno stia tentando di gettare discredito in vista del closing, attraverso documenti falsi passati ai media. In ogni caso questo post di Casnop spiega molto bene i motivi per cui tali informazioni vanno derubricate a semplice spazzatura: http://www.milanworld.net/milan-il-...rebbe-di-li-yonghong-vt40455.html#post1064856


----------



## MrPeppez (23 Settembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> CCTV a caratteri cubitali: "Robin Li compra il Milan"
> 
> Rilassatevi!



???


Comunque ragazzi quel Campoqualcosa è veramente penoso e anzi, ce la sta buttando di brutto.

L'altro giorno (copiando da altre testate e GIORNALISTI) ha cominciato "torna il tanto bel tutto procede"

Oggi dice che questo giornale, a cui dietro c'è il governo, che accusa gli investitore lo fa pensare sul buon esito della cessione.

Che fallito ragazzi. E ci lamentavamo di Di Stefano?


----------



## MrPeppez (23 Settembre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> È così. Per me è palese che qualcuno stia tentando di gettare discredito in vista del closing, attraverso documenti falsi passati ai media. In ogni caso questo post di Casnop spiega molto bene i motivi per cui tali informazioni vanno derubricate a semplice spazzatura: http://www.milanworld.net/milan-il-...rebbe-di-li-yonghong-vt40455.html#post1064856



Ma perchè buttare fango? Non sono mica amici che si fanno i dispetti a scuola...cioè si parla di qualcosa di grossissimo..


----------



## kolao95 (23 Settembre 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> ???



Ti ricordi quando CCTV, tv dello stato cinese ritenuta stra-affidabile dal mondo intero, diceva che a comprarci sarebbe stato Robin Li? E alla fine si è rivelata una cavolata, per cui non è che dobbiamo ritenere affidabile tutto ciò che proviene dalla Cina.


----------



## hiei87 (23 Settembre 2016)

Mah...bisognerebbe leggere bene l'articolo tradotto, però non sono cose normali. Non ho visto tutti questi sospetti e questi misteri in occasione di altre cessioni (inter in primis). 
Ci è stato detto che dietro la cordata che ci avrebbe acquistati c'era il governo cinese. Ora, come è possibile che il principale quotidiano cinese getti delle accuse sul proprio governo?
Ora come ora non si può essere certi di nulla. Il closing probabilmente ci sarà, ma questa nuova proprietà è già un enigma.
E che sia in atto un gombloddo su scala internazionale che parte da Di Stefano e Festa, prosegue con Forchielli e finisce a Bloomberg e Caixin mi pare poco credibile....


----------



## MrPeppez (23 Settembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ti ricordi quando CCTV, tv dello stato cinese ritenuta stra-affidabile dal mondo intero, diceva che a comprarci sarebbe stato Robin Li? E alla fine si è rivelata una cavolata, per cui non è che dobbiamo ritenere affidabile tutto ciò che proviene dalla Cina.



Si...bo speriamo....a me queste voci fanno "paura".


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Settembre 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ma perchè buttare fango? Non sono mica amici che si fanno i dispetti a scuola...cioè si parla di qualcosa di grossissimo..



Forse l'hai dimenticato ma qualcuno (e forse non solo quelli che conosciamo) è stato fatto fuori dalla cordata, senza parlare degli advisor. Non sono dispetti da scolaretti ma tentativi precisi di sabotare l'affare da parte di determinati soggetti per mettere in allerta chi di dovere e ottenere qualcosa in cambio, probabilmente soldi. Ma lo sanno solo loro.

E il fatto che nel giro di pochi giorni siano uscite due notizie uguali ne è la prova.



kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ti ricordi quando CCTV, tv dello stato cinese ritenuta stra-affidabile dal mondo intero, diceva che a comprarci sarebbe stato Robin Li? E alla fine si è rivelata una cavolata, per cui non è che dobbiamo ritenere affidabile tutto ciò che proviene dalla Cina.



Esatto, cerchiamo di ricordare tutto per completezza


----------



## Mr. Canà (23 Settembre 2016)

Calma e gesso. Da qui ai prossimi mesi continueremo a leggere tutto e il contrario di tutto. Giudicare da fuori è difficile, mancano troppe informazioni.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (23 Settembre 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Mah...bisognerebbe leggere bene l'articolo tradotto, però non sono cose normali. Non ho visto tutti questi sospetti e questi misteri in occasione di altre cessioni (inter in primis).
> *Ci è stato detto che dietro la cordata che ci avrebbe acquistati c'era il governo cinese. Ora, come è possibile che il principale quotidiano cinese getti delle accuse sul proprio governo?*
> Ora come ora non si può essere certi di nulla. Il closing probabilmente ci sarà, ma questa nuova proprietà è già un enigma.
> E che sia in atto un gombloddo su scala internazionale che parte da Di Stefano e Festa, prosegue con Forchielli e finisce a Bloomberg e Caixin mi pare poco credibile....


Precisamente questo...il problema principale è che se mettiamo assieme tutti i pezzi non c'è un filo logico che li tiene uniti
Governo Cinese dietro a tutto...e questo dovrebbe far desistere qualsiasi soggetto voglia mettere i bastoni fra le ruote...invece...
Alla fine credo che andrà tutto per il meglio ma se mi pongo certe domande non è pechè sono pessimista di natura...sto solo cercando di completare un puzzle che pare non abbia tutti i pezzi in ordine...


----------



## wfiesso (23 Settembre 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Se le notizie fossero confermate,passiamo nelle mani di uno che si diletta a produrre documenti falsi, ma va tutto bene e guai a porsi delle domande, altrimenti sei il solito pessimista o peggio un troll.Quindi chissenefrega dell'identità dei componenti della cordata e chissenefrega se lo sconosciuto Yonghong Li non sia proprio un personaggio rassenerante(per usare un eufemismo),*a noi tifosi non devono interessare queste cose*.



esatto, a noi non deve importare nulla, ma se preferisci farti il sangue amaro, piagnucolare e vivere nel terrore fai pure, nessuno ti obbliga a fare il contrario


----------



## Love (23 Settembre 2016)

tutte cavolate...


----------



## __king george__ (23 Settembre 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Mah...bisognerebbe leggere bene l'articolo tradotto, però non sono cose normali. Non ho visto tutti questi sospetti e questi misteri in occasione di altre cessioni (inter in primis).
> Ci è stato detto che dietro la cordata che ci avrebbe acquistati c'era il governo cinese. Ora, come è possibile che il principale quotidiano cinese getti delle accuse sul proprio governo?
> Ora come ora non si può essere certi di nulla. Il closing probabilmente ci sarà, ma questa nuova proprietà è già un enigma.
> E che sia in atto un gombloddo su scala internazionale che parte da Di Stefano e Festa, prosegue con Forchielli e finisce a Bloomberg e Caixin mi pare poco credibile....


esatto,,,anche a me non mi torna a livello di logica....se questo affare sta cercando di portarlo in porto lo Stato cinese (o comunque nel suo interesse),che fa gli mette i bastoni tra le ruote un suo giornale? mah......o non c'è una reale "semi-dittatura" come si pensa o non c'è dietro lo Stato....non vedo altre alternative...


----------



## Reblanck (23 Settembre 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Pura e semplice macchina del fango.



Pure io la pensavo cosi ,ma questo Caixin se è il giornale più importante cinese , qualche domanda me la faccio.
Sinceramente non so più cosa pensare.


----------



## dyablo65 (23 Settembre 2016)

e prima delle firme due maroni grossi come una casa....ogni giorno slittamenti e smentite....

e dopo la firma due maroni grossi come due case ( una c'era gia' ) ....ogni giorno escono nuove carte false ....

ma .... i nati per soffrire non erano gli interisti ?

due mesi cosi' i miei maroni non li reggono scoppiano prima....


----------



## Black (23 Settembre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> È così. Per me è palese che qualcuno stia tentando di gettare discredito in vista del closing, attraverso documenti falsi passati ai media. In ogni caso questo post di Casnop spiega molto bene i motivi per cui tali informazioni vanno derubricate a semplice spazzatura: http://www.milanworld.net/milan-il-...rebbe-di-li-yonghong-vt40455.html#post1064856



ma che senso ha una macchina del fango che arriva dalla Cina stessa? finchè erano testate italiane capivo, ma ora la questione non si può archiviare così.
Vero che una volta fatto il closing non ci deve più interessare, ma da qua al closing dopo questa notizia ogni dubbio che viene insinuato sulla possibilità che il closing avvenga è più credibile!


----------



## Black (23 Settembre 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Mah...bisognerebbe leggere bene l'articolo tradotto, però non sono cose normali. Non ho visto tutti questi sospetti e questi misteri in occasione di altre cessioni (inter in primis).
> Ci è stato detto che dietro la cordata che ci avrebbe acquistati c'era il governo cinese. Ora, come è possibile che il principale quotidiano cinese getti delle accuse sul proprio governo?



vero! che poi quest'articolo di Caixin ci dice purtroppo (per noi) una cosa molto negativa: dietro alla cordata NON c'è lo stato cinese. Altrimenti è impossibile che abbiano lasciato uscire una notizia del genere


----------



## ScArsenal83 (23 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pure dagli Usa e dalla Cina?
> 
> E quanto è potente sta macchina del fango?



Beh..se ragioniamo un attimo in Usa c'è ilprimo sconfitto da tutto ciò, Sal Galatiotio uno dei maggiori intermediari d'America che ha fatto uin mega figura di m...da...in Cina invece ci sono Wu e quell'altro di cui non ricordo il nome. Diciamo che a questi livelli appoggi nella stampa ne hanno, molti.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (23 Settembre 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ma perchè buttare fango? Non sono mica amici che si fanno i dispetti a scuola...cioè si parla di qualcosa di grossissimo..


Ecco bravo..ti sei risposto da solo...qualcosa di grossissimo....fa gola


----------



## neversayconte (23 Settembre 2016)

Aspettiamo il comunicato congiunto Fininvest-Sino Europe


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nuove ombre sull'acquisizione del Milan da parte del consorzio cinese. Dopo Bloomberg, questa volta è il quotidiano cinese Caixin (il più importante di tutta la Cina) a tuonare con una notizia in esclusiva e con nuovi documenti falsi presentati da YongHong Li. Questa volta alla Dongguan Bank. E' già il secondo caso di documenti falsi dopo quello riportato nei giorni precedenti.
> 
> Trovate l'articolo completo QUI -) companies.caixin.com/2016-09-23/100991283.html
> 
> ...



Ci sono 100 mln di motivi per essere sereni. Oggetivamente parlando.


----------



## Fedeshi (23 Settembre 2016)

Quindi mi state dicendo che non solo Yonghong Li butta 100 mln dalla finestra così giusto per,ma che ne spende altri 480mln per poi farci fallire,qualcuno gli dica che poteva lasciarci direttamente a Berlusconi che ci stava già pensando lui.


----------



## Reblanck (23 Settembre 2016)

L'articolo che ho tradotto non è per niente di buon auspicio .


----------



## kipstar (23 Settembre 2016)

quello che è singolare notare è il tam tam che ne sta venendo fuori. 
Io , data l'età, non ricordo come sono andate altre cessioni in passato , se ci sono state tutte queste "pieghe" o "piaghe" finanziariamente parlando. Una volta arrivava una nuova proprietà.stop. senza starci dietro alle cose tecnico-fianzioarie ...almeno io non ho ricordi di qualcosa di diverso... 


Però mi pare che anche per i cugini fino al closing nessuno avesse la CERTEZZA del nome del compratore.... perché invece qui succede tutto questo ?


----------



## Fedeshi (23 Settembre 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> L'articolo che ho tradotto non è per niente di buon auspicio .



Quindi Yonghong ha buttato 100mln dalla finestra?


----------



## martinmilan (23 Settembre 2016)

mah si dai...tutto normale...siete i soliti tifosi masochisti che commentano solo le notizie negative


----------



## de sica (23 Settembre 2016)

*Secondo Campopiano, la Sino-Europe sta valutando se emettere un comunicato di risposta. Al vaglio tutti i documenti presenti nell'articolo del quotidiano cinese Caixin.*


----------



## martinmilan (23 Settembre 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Quindi Yonghong ha buttato 100mln dalla finestra?



Con SB di mezzo mi viene anche il dubbio che gli abbia versati davvero...insomma dai si parlava di governo cinese ma qui mi pare che ci stia vendendo alla Triade


----------



## ScArsenal83 (23 Settembre 2016)

Comunque la Bank of Jiangsu ha smentito di aver inviato il documento che Bloomberg ha citato qualche giorno fa....e fuori 1....
Aspettiamo anche per questa nuova sciocchezza....sperando che il closing arrivi tra 10 gg perchè il mio tasso di sopportazione sta per portarmi a bestemmiare tutti i santi del calendario tra un pò.


----------



## danjr (23 Settembre 2016)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> Comunque la Bank of Jiangsu ha smentito di aver inviato il documento che Bloomberg ha citato qualche giorno fa....e fuori 1....
> Aspettiamo anche per questa nuova sciocchezza....sperando che il closing arrivi tra 10 gg perchè il mio tasso di sopportazione sta per portarmi a bestemmiare tutti i santi del calendario tra un pò.


Guarda che l'aver smentito di aver inviato quel documento avvalora la tesi di Bloomberg, che appunto diceva essere un falso. Mica la banca emette documenti falsi di se stessa...


----------



## ps18ps (23 Settembre 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> *Secondo Campopiano, la Sino-Europe sta valutando se emettere un comunicato di risposta. Al vaglio tutti i documenti presenti nell'articolo del quotidiano cinese Caixin.*



devono rispondere con un comunicato. Anche perchè è la seconda denuncia simile che arriva in pochi giorni e questa arriva addirittura dalla cina, e questo mette in dubbio su chi siano i componenti della cordata( se c'è lo stato, e le loro intenzioni)


----------



## Fedeshi (23 Settembre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Con SB di mezzo mi viene anche il dubbio che gli abbia versati davvero...insomma dai si parlava di governo cinese ma qui mi pare che ci stia vendendo alla Triade



SB e Fininvest non vedono l'ora di levarsi di torno il Milan non fossero arrivati i soldi,sarebbero scattate le denuncie prima di subito,anzi non si sarebbe nemmeno firmato il preliminare.


----------



## wfiesso (23 Settembre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> mah si dai...tutto normale...siete i soliti tifosi masochisti che commentano solo le notizie negative



Ma si, c'è stato giusto ieri un comunicato ufficiale di Sino-Europe, che vuoi che sia, sono più affidabili i giornali


----------



## wfiesso (23 Settembre 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> devono rispondere con un comunicato. Anche perchè è la seconda denuncia simile che arriva in pochi giorni e questa arriva addirittura dalla cina, e questo mette in dubbio su chi siano i componenti della cordata( se c'è lo stato, e le loro intenzioni)



Anche se fanno comunicati qua si dice "eh ma tanto non è vero" ... lascia perdere, vigila più serenamente possibile perché tanto nulla cambia


----------



## Casnop (23 Settembre 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ci sono 100 mln di motivi per essere sereni. Oggetivamente parlando.



Un modo singolare per dimostrare di non avere soldi: tirar fuori 100 milioni. Altri 420, e saranno dichiarati ufficialmente dei morti di fame.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Settembre 2016)

Mo scopriamo che galatioto è stato messo fuori dalla porta perché stava scoprendo il marcio...


----------



## ps18ps (23 Settembre 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Anche se fanno comunicati qua si dice "eh ma tanto non è vero" ... lascia perdere, vigila più serenamente possibile perché tanto nulla cambia



sisi, ma per mantenere autorevolezza e far capire cheè gente seria e ben intenzionata devono rispondere ad ogni attacco, altrimenti poi è facile gettare dubbi o attacchi più pesanti. Io comunque sono sempre ottimista sulla trattativa.


----------



## wfiesso (23 Settembre 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> sisi, ma per mantenere autorevolezza e far capire cheè gente seria e ben intenzionata devono rispondere ad ogni attacco, altrimenti poi è facile gettare dubbi o attacchi più pesanti. Io comunque sono sempre ottimista sulla trattativa.



Sì avevo capito il discorso, e finora lo hanno fatto con le accuse pesanti, vedi Bloomberg, era x dire che tanti vedono solo ciò che vogliono


----------



## ps18ps (23 Settembre 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Sì avevo capito il discorso, e finora lo hanno fatto con le accuse pesanti, vedi Bloomberg, era x dire che tanti vedono solo ciò che vogliono



si vero, purtroppo è una cosa che fa parte della natura umana. Ammettiamo però che l'uscita di questa notizia da parte della stampa cinese ha dato un brutto colpo all'immagine della cordata, ed è anche per questo che mi auspico una risposta ferma, chiara e decisa.


----------



## wfiesso (23 Settembre 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> si vero, purtroppo è una cosa che fa parte della natura umana. Ammettiamo però che l'uscita di questa notizia da parte della stampa cinese ha dato un brutto colpo all'immagine della cordata, ed è anche per questo che mi auspico una risposta ferma, chiara e decisa.



Certo, è sono convinto ci sarà a breve


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Settembre 2016)

E' davvero difficile mantenere un equilibrio di giudizio in questa vicenda, non biasimo nessuno.


Comunque resto ottimista, sono successe troppe cose ormai, soprattutto sono arrivati i soldi.


----------



## Casnop (23 Settembre 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> sisi, ma per mantenere autorevolezza e far capire cheè gente seria e ben intenzionata devono rispondere ad ogni attacco, altrimenti poi è facile gettare dubbi o attacchi più pesanti. Io comunque sono sempre ottimista sulla trattativa.


Esistono contratti vincolanti. Se il consorzio versa il saldo del prezzo si prende il Milan, piaccia o non piaccia. Fininvest ha avuto otto mesi per valutare le questioni sollevate da queste articolesse, e nel frattempo ha firmato un contratto e incassato cento milioni. Se il senso di queste affermazioni è che i nuovi soci non hanno risorse finanziarie, quale migliore occasione di constatarlo alla ricezione o meno del saldo prezzo? Un'attesa peraltro ben pagata a Fininvest, mi sembra. Negli affari i soldi sono tutto: chi li ha e paga, compra. Gli altri offrono da bere.


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2016)

*Monica Colombo: o è un complotto mondiale o c'è qualcosa sotto.*


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> *Secondo Campopiano, la Sino-Europe sta valutando se emettere un comunicato di risposta. Al vaglio tutti i documenti presenti nell'articolo del quotidiano cinese Caixin.*




.


----------



## ps18ps (23 Settembre 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Esistono contratti vincolanti. Se il consorzio versa il saldo del prezzo si prende il Milan, piaccia o non piaccia. Fininvest ha avuto otto mesi per valutare le questioni sollevate da queste articolesse, e nel frattempo ha firmato un contratto e incassato cento milioni. Se il senso di queste affermazioni è che i nuovi soci non hanno risorse finanziarie, quale migliore occasione di constatarlo alla ricezione o meno del saldo prezzo? Un'attesa peraltro ben pagata a Fininvest, mi sembra. Negli affari i soldi sono tutto: chi li ha e paga, compra. Gli altri offrono da bere.



sisi, ma io credo che andrà tutto a buon fine. Il mio è più un discorso anche d'immagine della nuova proprietà. Non puoi farti dare del truffatore e stare zitto.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (23 Settembre 2016)

Le vere domande da farsi sono:

-L'articolo per intero cosa dice?
-Si riferisce al primo periodo di trattativa?(come penso)
-Come mai alcuni sono stati fatti fuori?
-Come mai queste cose escono proprio ora che alcuni sono stati fatti fuori e tutto sembra andare bene?
-Come mai Fassone sta lavorando come un lurido se è tutto un bluff e sono senza soldi? Non si è informato?
*-Chi ha ricevuto i fantomatici documenti falsi non ha fatto dei controlli? (maddaiiiii)
*-Il giornale del paritito è affidabile come la mitica CCTV? (ROBIN LI)
E tante altre domande che continueranno nella prossima puntata...


----------



## __king george__ (23 Settembre 2016)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> Comunque la Bank of Jiangsu ha smentito di aver inviato il documento che Bloomberg ha citato qualche giorno fa....e fuori 1....
> Aspettiamo anche per questa nuova sciocchezza....sperando che il closing arrivi tra 10 gg perchè il mio tasso di sopportazione sta per portarmi a bestemmiare tutti i santi del calendario tra un pò.



appunto...quindi ha dato ragione a bloomberg...


----------



## Reblanck (23 Settembre 2016)

Ma si può dire ?

*CHE DU COJONI !*

Ma ci sarà mai una cosa che va liscia al Milan ? una dico una almeno.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (23 Settembre 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> appunto...quindi ha dato ragione a bloomberg...



Ma è comprovato che sto documento esista e Finivest l'ha ricevuto e non ha fatto accertamenti? E se hanno fatto gli accertamenti e sono andati avanti cosa vuol dire? Non è per far polemica ma forse mi son perso io passaggi...


----------



## __king george__ (23 Settembre 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Le vere domande da farsi sono:
> 
> -L'articolo per intero cosa dice?
> -Si riferisce al primo periodo di trattativa?(come penso)
> ...



ecco questo credo sia un punto importante sul quale non c'è molta chiarezza....credo che qui non si sia capito bene come funzionano realmente le cose in Cina...c'è chi dice una cosa chi un altra riguardo il "potere" dello Stato su giornali e media vari.....

io sinceramente non lo so ma mi sono accorto che anche qui non lo sanno in molti....


----------



## Casnop (23 Settembre 2016)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> Comunque la Bank of Jiangsu ha smentito di aver inviato il documento che Bloomberg ha citato qualche giorno fa....e fuori 1....
> Aspettiamo anche per questa nuova sciocchezza....sperando che il closing arrivi tra 10 gg perchè il mio tasso di sopportazione sta per portarmi a bestemmiare tutti i santi del calendario tra un pò.


Varrebbe la pena di ribadire che Bloomberg non ha mai detto di avere il famoso estratto conto falso: ha detto di aver appreso da una fonte anonima che questo estratto conto sarebbe agli atti del negoziato tra Fininvest ed il consorzio cinese. Ha parlato infatti di fonte anonima, altrimenti avrebbe citato una fonte documentale. Nel classificarla come anonima, ne ha di fatto declinato la non fondatezza in ordine alla non verificabilità delle sue informazioni, se non confermate da terzi. Sul documento citato da Caixin attendiamo di meglio comprendere la natura della fonte. Non sarebbe da stupirsi se fosse la stessa di Bloomberg.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (23 Settembre 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ecco questo credo sia un punto importante sul quale non c'è molta chiarezza....credo che qui non si sia capito bene come funzionano realmente le cose in Cina...c'è chi dice una cosa chi un altra riguardo il "potere" dello Stato su giornali e media vari.....
> 
> io sinceramente non lo so ma mi sono accorto che anche qui non lo sanno in molti....



E hai ragione!! Io anni fa sono stato in cina praticamente un mese...sinceramente la tv e le news televisive mi parevano pilotate....nel senso che viene fatto filtrare solo quello che si vuole far filtrare...ma davvero non saprei a sto punto. Non c'è molta libertà...per i giornali davvero non saprei invece


----------



## MrPeppez (23 Settembre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Forse l'hai dimenticato ma qualcuno (e forse non solo quelli che conosciamo) è stato fatto fuori dalla cordata, senza parlare degli advisor. Non sono dispetti da scolaretti ma tentativi precisi di sabotare l'affare da parte di determinati soggetti per mettere in allerta chi di dovere e ottenere qualcosa in cambio, probabilmente soldi. Ma lo sanno solo loro.
> 
> E il fatto che nel giro di pochi giorni siano uscite due notizie uguali ne è la prova.
> 
> ...



Bah...speriamo dai...ormai manca poco alla verità assoluta.


----------



## danjr (23 Settembre 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Esistono contratti vincolanti. Se il consorzio versa il saldo del prezzo si prende il Milan, piaccia o non piaccia. Fininvest ha avuto otto mesi per valutare le questioni sollevate da queste articolesse, e nel frattempo ha firmato un contratto e incassato cento milioni. Se il senso di queste affermazioni è che i nuovi soci non hanno risorse finanziarie, quale migliore occasione di constatarlo alla ricezione o meno del saldo prezzo? Un'attesa peraltro ben pagata a Fininvest, mi sembra. Negli affari i soldi sono tutto: chi li ha e paga, compra. Gli altri offrono da bere.



Cosa succederebbe nel caso in cui la cordata saldasse il compenso ma non superasse i vincoli di trasparenza imposti dalla lega?


----------



## naliM77 (23 Settembre 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Varrebbe la pena di ribadire che Bloomberg non ha mai detto di avere il famoso estratto conto falso: ha detto di aver appreso da una fonte anonima che questo estratto conto sarebbe agli atti del negoziato tra Fininvest ed il consorzio cinese. Ha parlato infatti di fonte anonima, altrimenti avrebbe citato una fonte documentale. Nel classificarla come anonima, ne ha di fatto declinato la non fondatezza in ordine alla non verificabilità delle sue informazioni, se non confermate da terzi. Sul documento citato da Caixin attendiamo di meglio comprendere la natura della fonte. Non sarebbe da stupirsi se fosse la stessa di Bloomberg.



domanda: e se Bloomberg e Caixin parlassero dello stesso documento?

Bloomberg probabilmente ha anticipato Caixin con la notizia, parlando di "fonte anonima" ma forse ha avuto una soffiata da chi invece aveva dato i.documento a Caixin.

a combaciare sono le date (24/25 aprile) ed il tipo di documento (solidità e solvibilità del gruppo e garanzie), a non combaciare sono le banche.

ma Caixin sembra avere questo documento...quindi...

a me fa ben sperare perché ieri Fininvest NON ha smentito, ha semplicemente NON confermato, che può anche significare "vabbe lo sapevamo ma abbiamo taciuto, tanto poi abbiamo avuto garanzie vere e certificate quindi quel documento falso era superfluo"...


----------



## beleno (23 Settembre 2016)

Mah, si tratta di un documento del 24 aprile a quanto ho capito. Ne è passata di acqua sotto i ponti. Probabilmente gli acquirenti sono pure cambiati, e noi non sappiamo bene le motivazioni dell'avvicendamento avvenuto poco prima della firma del preliminare. In poche parole, secondo la mia opinione, impossibile farsi un'idea con informazioni così frammentate. Resta il fatto che oggi la solidità degli acquirenti è provata da versamento dei 100M.


----------



## Casnop (23 Settembre 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> domanda: e se Bloomberg e Caixin parlassero dello stesso documento?
> 
> Bloomberg probabilmente ha anticipato Caixin con la notizia, parlando di "fonte anonima" ma forse ha avuto una soffiata da chi invece aveva dato i.documento a Caixin.
> 
> ...


Molto verosimile. In una transazione finanziaria di questo tipo si accumulano centinaia di documenti, che sono poi vagliati dall'advisor con la diligenza dovuta, con incroci documentali, verifiche alla fonte, prova fondi. Possibile che uno di questi sia stato scartato dal plesso delle garanzie, e surrogato da altre. Già successo.


----------



## Casnop (23 Settembre 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> Cosa succederebbe nel caso in cui la cordata saldasse il compenso ma non superasse i vincoli di trasparenza imposti dalla lega?


I contratti contengono clausole risolutive se condizionati ad autorizzazioni, concessioni, registrazioni. È una delle ipotesi.


----------



## Aron (23 Settembre 2016)

Caixin non è filo-governativo.
E' un giornale "contro".

Discorso chiuso.


*Googlate "caixin oscurato" per maggiori informazioni.*


----------



## Coripra (23 Settembre 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Caixin non è filo-governativo.
> E' un giornale "contro".
> 
> Discorso chiuso.
> ...



Interessante.
Ma il fatto che sia "contro" vuol dire che ha spalato melma solo per dar fastidio sempre e comunque al governo (in questo caso con conferma indiretta della partecipazione dello stato nella trattativa)?
mmm...


----------



## Casnop (23 Settembre 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Caixin non è filo-governativo.
> E' un giornale "contro".
> 
> Discorso chiuso.
> ...


Atteniamoci ai fatti, e non pesiamo le illazioni, in mancanza di opportuni riscontri. È l'unico modo per non andare fuori strada. Già il terreno è sconnesso, se ci si mette poi l'autista, allora...


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (23 Settembre 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Caixin non è filo-governativo.
> E' un giornale "contro".
> 
> Discorso chiuso.
> ...


Un giornale contro non necessariamente inventa le notizie...a volte si limita a pubblicare quello che il governo censura
Altrimenti giornali come '' Il Fatto'' non avrebbero ragione d'esistere perchè la loro credibilità (essendo contro) sarebbe pari allo zero


----------



## ps18ps (23 Settembre 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Caixin non è filo-governativo.
> E' un giornale "contro".
> 
> Discorso chiuso.
> ...



interessante. Diciamo che questo spiega perchè questa notizia è uscita anche in cina, ma non spiega se è vera o una montatura per gettare discredito alla sino europe. Comunque, leggendo commenti precedenti, magari è lo stesso documento di Bloomberg speriamo.


----------



## Casnop (23 Settembre 2016)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Un giornale contro non necessariamente inventa le notizie...a volte si limita a pubblicare quello che il governo censura
> Altrimenti giornali come '' Il Fatto'' non avrebbero ragione d'esistere perchè la loro credibilità (essendo contro) sarebbe pari allo zero


Verissimo. Più utile, allora, è andare al merito delle notizie, e verificare se hanno riscontro nei fatti. Uno che dice che un altro, non nominato, gli ha detto che esiste un documento che non esibisce, dà una notizia, che deve essere valutata per quello che è. Bloomberg lo ha fatto, non potendo fare di peggio, cioè autocensurarsi e non pubblicarla.


----------



## Aron (23 Settembre 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> interessante. Diciamo che questo spiega perchè questa notizia è uscita anche in cina, ma non spiega se è vera o una montatura per gettare discredito alla sino europe. Comunque, leggendo commenti precedenti, magari è lo stesso documento di Bloomberg speriamo.



Sarebbe preoccupante se notizie del genere venissero fuori da CCTV.

Al momento si possono fare invece questi collegamenti:

_governo cinese dietro al Milan------------attacco alla vendita del Milan da un giornale contro il governo

scontro dietro le quinte tra rappresentanti della vecchia cordata e nuova----------collaborazione di un giornale contro il governo e da Bloomberg anch'esso contro il governo cinese._


Il prossimo su cui getteranno fango sarà Fassone?


----------



## Coripra (23 Settembre 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Sarebbe preoccupante se notizie del genere venissero fuori da CCTV.
> 
> Al momento si possono fare invece questi collegamenti:
> 
> ...



Già fatto: è interista


----------



## Aron (23 Settembre 2016)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Un giornale contro non necessariamente inventa le notizie...a volte si limita a pubblicare quello che il governo censura
> Altrimenti giornali come '' Il Fatto'' non avrebbero ragione d'esistere perchè la loro credibilità (essendo contro) sarebbe pari allo zero



Certamente considerando il regime che vige in Cina, un giornale come Caixin ha ottime ragioni per essere contro il governo.
In questo caso specifico, più che informazione o critiche costruttive si intravede un'operazione che ha unicamente scopo scandalistico.


----------



## Aron (23 Settembre 2016)

Ruiu, la Colombo...incredibile come i soliti noti tornino in forma pimpante dopo certe notizie.


----------



## ps18ps (23 Settembre 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Certamente considerando il regime che vige in Cina, un giornale come Caixin ha ottime ragioni per essere contro il governo.
> In questo caso specifico, più che informazione o critiche costruttive si intravede un'operazione che ha unicamente scopo scandalistico.



oppure ha riportato la stessa notizia di Bloomberg che altrimenti in cina non sarebbe uscita.


----------



## naliM77 (23 Settembre 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> oppure ha riportato la stessa notizia di Bloomberg che altrimenti in cina non sarebbe uscita.



mmm come ho tradotto l'articolo, sembra che Caixin il documento lo abbia, probabilmente è vero il contrario, cioè che Bloomberg abbia avuto una soffiata sull'articolo che stava per uscire per Caixin ed allora lo ha anticipato parlando di "fonte anonima"

Si parla comunque di documenti di aprile, documenti superati dai fatti accaduti ad agosto...


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (23 Settembre 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> oppure ha riportato la stessa notizia di Bloomberg che altrimenti in cina non sarebbe uscita.



Le due banche coinvolte non coincidono...''Bank of Jiangsu'' per Bloomberg,''Bank of Dongguan'' per Caixin


----------



## massvi (23 Settembre 2016)

Che questa cessione sia una bufala ormai penso sia evidente.
Poi c'e' sempre il metodo di credere solo alle notizie positive e non calcolarle quelle negative. Per chi vuole un mercato importante a gennaio funziona.


----------



## naliM77 (23 Settembre 2016)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Le due banche coinvolte non coincidono...''Bank of Jiangsu'' per Bloomberg,''Bank of Dongguan'' per Caixin



Appunto: hai mai giocato al "telefono senza fili?"

Magari è stato volutamente fatot passare il "Bank of Jiangsu" per individuare quale sia la fonte di Bloomberg interna al giornale/tratattiva 

Hai 3 sospetti?Ad ogni sospettato dici il nome di una banca e vedi quale nome appare sul giornale, risultato?Hai individuato chi spiffera notizie


----------



## naliM77 (23 Settembre 2016)

massvi ha scritto:


> Che questa cessione sia una bufala ormai penso sia evidente.
> Poi c'e' sempre il metodo di credere solo alle notizie positive e non calcolarle quelle negative. Per chi vuole un mercato importante a gennaio funziona.



Quindi i 100 milioni di caparra chi li avrebbe pagati?


----------



## goleador 70 (23 Settembre 2016)

massvi ha scritto:


> Che questa cessione sia una bufala ormai penso sia evidente.
> Poi c'e' sempre il metodo di credere solo alle notizie positive e non calcolarle quelle negative. Per chi vuole un mercato importante a gennaio funziona.



Ahahahahahah 

Solo risate


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (23 Settembre 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Appunto: hai mai giocato al "telefono senza fili?"
> 
> Magari è stato volutamente fatot passare il "Bank of Jiangsu" per individuare quale sia la fonte di Bloomberg interna al giornale/tratattiva
> 
> Hai 3 sospetti?Ad ogni sospettato dici il nome di una banca e vedi quale nome appare sul giornale, risultato?Hai individuato chi spiffera notizie



Io riporto quello che leggo ...aggiungere nuovi elementi che minano le ''certezze'' di ognuno di noi credo sia salutare per portare avanti una discussione costruttiva


----------



## Aron (23 Settembre 2016)

massvi ha scritto:


> Che questa cessione sia una bufala ormai penso sia evidente.
> Poi c'e' sempre il metodo di credere solo alle notizie positive e non calcolarle quelle negative. Per chi vuole un mercato importante a gennaio funziona.



A dire il vero ogni fatto concreto ha rivelato il contrario fino ad ora.
E a ogni fatto concreto corrisponde una montagna di melma in più rispetto al precedente.


----------



## naliM77 (23 Settembre 2016)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Io riporto quello che leggo ...aggiungere nuovi elementi che minano le ''certezze'' di ognuno di noi credo sia salutare per portare avanti una discussione costruttiva



Infatti non ti sto criticando, sto solo offrendo un altro punto di vista e spunto di lettura, magari hai ragione tu e sono stati prodotti due documenti falsi, uno datato 24 e l'altro datato 25 aprile...oppure è come dico io  non voglio avere ragione sia chiaro, semplicemente pure io non ci sto capendo più nulla e non capisco a chi giovi tutto ciò, a meno che non ci sia veramente una guerra tra "cordate" a suon di "notte dei lunghi coltelli" perchè è stato escluso qualcuno abbastanza forte da controllare l'uscita di alcune notizie.


----------



## ps18ps (23 Settembre 2016)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Io riporto quello che leggo ...aggiungere nuovi elementi che minano le ''certezze'' di ognuno di noi credo sia salutare per portare avanti una discussione costruttiva



più che altro queste notizie non mettono indubbio la conclusione della vendita, ma gettano un'ombra sui componenti della cordata.


----------



## wfiesso (23 Settembre 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Quindi i 100 milioni di caparra chi li avrebbe pagati?



Anticipo la risposta: capitali di rientro


----------



## naliM77 (23 Settembre 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> più che altro queste notizie non mettono indubbio la conclusione della vendita, ma gettano un'ombra sui componenti della cordata.



Magari i componenti della cordata, per la fretta di ottenere l'esclusiva, potrebbero aver veramente prodotto documenti falsi nella speranza, poi concretizzatasi, di trovare i fondi e investitori necessari una volta firmato il contratto di esclusiva...

Una volta che quei documenti si sono rivelati falsi (la banca che cura i tuoi interessi impiega 5 minuti a verificare la cosa a meno che chi falsifica non abbia alle sue dipendenze anche eserciti di hacker)ed a esclusiva firmata, Fininvest avrà chiesto nuove garanzie, questa volta ampiamente certificate visto il tempo che è passato da maggio ad agosto e visti anche i ripetuti viaggi di Gancikoff in Cina...

Sono cose di cui non dovremmo preoccuparci, perchè prima che Fininvest, la figura di melma in questa storia l'avrebbero fatta avvcati, commercialisti, advisor e bance commerciali varie. Fininvest ci ha guadagnato 100 milioni finora.


----------



## Doc55 (23 Settembre 2016)

A livello di logica di primo livello ovvero il vecchio buon senso il cinese, per il suo passato e per la sua disponibilità' economica, non convince più' di tanto. 
D' altra parte se qualcuno ha versato 100 milioni di euro, tanti soldi!!!!!, e' difficile pensare che non giunga poi al Closing.
Resta solo il dubbio su chi abbia realmente versato i 100 milioni, questo e' il vero ed unico elemento da comprendere!!!!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Settembre 2016)

Qui un articolo che parla di quel quotidiano e del modo in cui viene (mal)visto dal Partito Comunista. Quale migliore piattaforma, quindi, per parlar male di una operazione che ha lo Stato alle spalle?


----------



## ps18ps (23 Settembre 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Magari i componenti della cordata, per la fretta di ottenere l'esclusiva, potrebbero aver veramente prodotto documenti falsi nella speranza, poi concretizzatasi, di trovare i fondi e investitori necessari una volta firmato il contratto di esclusiva...
> 
> Una volta che quei documenti si sono rivelati falsi (la banca che cura i tuoi interessi impiega 5 minuti a verificare la cosa a meno che chi falsifica non abbia alle sue dipendenze anche eserciti di hacker)ed a esclusiva firmata, Fininvest avrà chiesto nuove garanzie, questa volta ampiamente certificate visto il tempo che è passato da maggio ad agosto e visti anche i ripetuti viaggi di Gancikoff in Cina...
> 
> Sono cose di cui non dovremmo preoccuparci, perchè prima che Fininvest, la figura di melma in questa storia l'avrebbero fatta avvcati, commercialisti, advisor e bance commerciali varie. Fininvest ci ha guadagnato 100 milioni finora.



si verissimo, ed infatti nel comunicati di ieri di fininvest diceva proprio questo e i 100 milioni sono un'ottima garanzia, il che lascia anche dei dubbi sul perchè produrre dei documenti palesemente falsi che gli advisor in poco tempo avrebbero scoperto. Comunque vedremo e speriamo si arrivi al closing con più chiarezza e quanto prima


----------



## naliM77 (23 Settembre 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> si verissimo, ed infatti nel comunicati di ieri di fininvest diceva proprio questo e i 100 milioni sono un'ottima garanzia, il che lascia anche dei dubbi sul perchè produrre dei documenti palesemente falsi che gli advisor in poco tempo avrebbero scoperto. Comunque vedremo e speriamo si arrivi al closing con più chiarezza e quanto prima



Te l'ho scritto, magari Fininvest aveva davanti l'offerta di questi cinesi e forse anche un'altra bella offerta, entrambe premevano per l'esclusiva ed allora i cinesi hanno prodotto una garanzia falsa, ingigantendo le proprie disponibilità per far strabuzzare gli occhi a chi di Fininvest curava la pratita e dando l'ultimatum...ultimatum raccolto e esclusiva firmata...poi una volta firmata l'esclusiva saranno uscite le magagne e magari saranno uscite garanzie reali ancora "più migliori" e quindi, perchè far saltare la tratattiva?

Hanno taciuto su tutto sperando che nessuno rivelasse la cosa...


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2016)

Troppe voci e troppi punti oscuri.

Penso che a questo punto sia doveroso un bel comunicato ufficiale col quale si faccia chiarezza su quanto pubblicato e, se necessario, si parta all'attacco.


----------



## martinmilan (23 Settembre 2016)

Che casini...ci sono di mezzo lotte interne tra le 2 cordate...perchè questi documenti solo loro possono averli..
Resta il fatto che Fininvest non conferma invece che smentire,Festa dice con fermezza che ci comprano coi prestiti delle banche e ora spuntano fuori anche documenti falsi....e poi ti dicono che sei un masochista pessimista...con sto popò di news negative...ahi voglia..


----------



## luigi61 (23 Settembre 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Infatti non ti sto criticando, sto solo offrendo un altro punto di vista e spunto di lettura, magari hai ragione tu e sono stati prodotti due documenti falsi, uno datato 24 e l'altro datato 25 aprile...oppure è come dico io  non voglio avere ragione sia chiaro, semplicemente pure io non ci sto capendo più nulla e non capisco a chi giovi tutto ciò, a meno che non ci sia veramente una guerra tra "cordate" a suon di "notte dei lunghi coltelli" perchè è stato escluso qualcuno abbastanza forte da controllare l'uscita di alcune notizie.



Comunque in questo affare c'è una grandissima confusione e i dubbi di tutti noi ne sono una diretta conseguenza; ovviamente credo che tutti siamo a tifare per he vada in porto e prima possibile! Certo ogni giorno ne esce una diversa e tutto ciò è altamente destabilizzante in assenza poi di smentitè o comunicazioni ufficiali; un'altro fatto non capisco: ma perché con l'Inter tutto ciò non è accaduto? io non penso che per il Milan si muova lo stato cinese e per l'Inter no....da quello che traspare si capisce come vanno le cose in Cina....mah speriamo di tornare a parlare prima possibile si un Milan vincente!


----------



## martinmilan (23 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Troppe voci e troppi punti oscuri.
> 
> Penso che a questo punto sia doveroso un bel comunicato ufficiale col quale si faccia chiarezza su quanto pubblicato e, se necessario, si parta all'attacco.



O magari che almeno un paio di aziende oltre Yongda decidano di esporsi..


----------



## naliM77 (23 Settembre 2016)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Comunque in questo affare c'è una grandissima confusione e i dubbi di tutti noi ne sono una diretta conseguenza; ovviamente credo che tutti siamo a tifare per he vada in porto e prima possibile! Certo ogni giorno ne esce una diversa e tutto ciò è altamente destabilizzante in assenza poi di smentitè o comunicazioni ufficiali; un'altro fatto non capisco: ma perché con l'Inter tutto ciò non è accaduto? io non penso che per il Milan si muova lo stato cinese e per l'Inter no....da quello che traspare si capisce come vanno le cose in Cina....mah speriamo di tornare a parlare prima possibile si un Milan vincente!



La confusione è nella nostar testa e nella testa dei giornalisti.

A sentire le parti coinvolte: advisor, banche, Fininvest e Cinesi vari, tutto procede spedito.

Prima i giornali vi hanno inculcato l'idea che se non escono i nomi ci deve essere qualcosa di losco, e poi vi hanno fornito il "qualcosa di losco", cioè un documento falso che è stato ampiamente superato dai fatti...

Poi ognuno la pensi come vuole.


----------



## Doctore (23 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Troppe voci e troppi punti oscuri.
> 
> Penso che a questo punto sia doveroso un bel comunicato ufficiale col quale si faccia chiarezza su quanto pubblicato e, se necessario, si parta all'attacco.



ma tanto con i comunicati la situazione non cambierebbe minimamente...oramai il dubbio si è gia sparso,le perculate e gli attacchi della stampa saranno delle bombe giornaliere da qui fino al closing.


----------



## martinmilan (23 Settembre 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma tanto con i comunicati la situazione non cambierebbe minimamente...oramai il dubbio si è gia sparso,le perculate e gli attacchi della stampa saranno delle bombe giornaliere da qui fino al closing.



se fanno comunicatelli dove dicono che non confermano invece che smentire categoricamente è ovvio che lascino spazio alle speculazioni.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (23 Settembre 2016)

Lo stato oscura caizcanx. Giornale di opposizione.. 

Che goduria......


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma tanto con i comunicati la situazione non cambierebbe minimamente...oramai il dubbio si è gia sparso,le perculate e gli attacchi della stampa saranno delle bombe giornaliere da qui fino al closing.



Ma non ne capisco il perchè, però.

Hai sentito attacchi a Suning o a Pallotta prima che acquistassero Inter e Roma?


----------



## naliM77 (23 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma non ne capisco il perchè, però.
> 
> Hai sentito attacchi a Suning o a Pallotta prima che acquistassero Inter e Roma?



Chi è il proprietario del Milan? 

Attaccare il Milan è attaccare Berlusconi...attaccare il Milan ed attaccare Belrusconi assicura vendite di giornali e grande ascolto in tv.


----------



## Aragorn (23 Settembre 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> *La confusione è nella nostar testa* e nella testa dei giornalisti.
> 
> A sentire le parti coinvolte: advisor, banche, Fininvest e Cinesi vari, tutto procede spedito.
> 
> ...



Ironicamente questa è l'unica vera certezza  D'altronde la smania di voler sapere tutto in anticipo (nel nostro caso basterebbe aspettare due mesi) è da sempre terreno fertile per il proliferare di dubbi e incertezze.


----------



## galianivatene (23 Settembre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Qui un articolo che parla di quel quotidiano e del modo in cui viene (mal)visto dal Partito Comunista. Quale migliore piattaforma, quindi, per parlar male di una operazione che ha lo Stato alle spalle?



Assolutamente. Poi, due cose. Il fatto che in Cina esista un regime, diciamo cosi', diverso dalle democrazie occidentali, non significa che:


- esista un blocco monolitico di potere, senza attriti e conflitti interni. In Cina esistono 8 partiti politici legittimi e cosa ancora piu' importante, all'interno dello stesso PCC esistono diverse correnti. Queste differenze possono proiettersi sui corpi sociali, media inclusi.


- quello che dice la stampa sia vero. Avevo gia' a suo tempo espresso questa opinione, censura non vuol dire deontologia. Stando a CCTV, Robin Li era nella cordata. Magari ci sara'. Sebbene sembri improbabile. Il punto e' un altro, la qualita' dei media cinesi e' infima: solo notizie di rimbalzo e gossip di quart'ordine. 

In definitiva baderei alla sostanza: 100 milioni versati, la presenza di un fondo semistatale, il closing che si avvicina.

Tutto il resto lo vedo come rumore, chiasso mediatico.


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Chi è il proprietario del Milan?
> 
> Attaccare il Milan è attaccare Berlusconi...attaccare il Milan ed attaccare Belrusconi assicura vendite di giornali e grande ascolto in tv.



Sai che gliene frega agli americani ed ai cinesi Berlusconi. Dai.


----------



## de sica (23 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sai che gliene frega agli americani ed ai cinesi Berlusconi. Dai.



Beh oddio.. Uno dei pochi italiani che conoscono sia americani che cinesi è proprio Berlusconi ahime. E l'ho visto in un servizio delle iene qualche anno fa


----------



## galianivatene (23 Settembre 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Beh oddio.. Uno dei pochi italiani che conoscono sia americani che cinesi è proprio Berlusconi ahime. E l'ho visto in un servizio delle iene qualche anno fa



Altroche'...in Cina LaoBei (Berlusconi) e' conosciutissimo! Ahinoi...


----------



## naliM77 (23 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sai che gliene frega agli americani ed ai cinesi Berlusconi. Dai.



Bhe oddio...il nome Murdoch dice nulla  ma sopratutto non gliene freega talmente nulla tanto che nel 2011 gli USA Francia e germania hanno organizzato il famoso "golpe bianco" del novembre 2011...


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Settembre 2016)

cerchiamo per favore di essere obiettivi, sta storia del Governo cinese sta facendo acqua da tutte le parti. Non facciamoci perculare da tutti i tifosi d'Italia. Tutti che ci stanno prendendo in giro (giustamente) perché crediamo al governo cinese. Obiettivamente questa storia ormai non è più credibile. Auguriamoci che vada a buon fine ma che ci sia almeno un investitore più facoltoso...


----------

